# child benefit



## vanky7 (Jun 8, 2009)

Dear folks!

We´re currently living in Slovakia.We´ve been waiting for immigration visa(landed emigrant) since May 2007. We received medical request last week, so it meens we´re on the right way to get VISA soon. Over 2 years gone and many things have changed.I´m very pleased to inform you,that my fiancé is pregnant. Therefore we´re going to become parents very soon. My question is does anyone know how much money can my fiancé get when she will give a birth in Canada?I mean how much money is child benefit and how long can she receive it?

We´re not sure what to do,wheather stay in Slovakia and give birt here, or go to Canada straight away after receiving visas....But we don´t want to waist the time any longer and we´re eager to going to Canada ASAP(the country which I always dreamed about):clap2:

Does she even have any right to get any money as a new (landed emigrant) mother-to be?We have decided going to BC or Ontario. We´re looking for any information about all benefits for her as a new landed emigrant but without work history in Canada. Thanks for you quick responses and for all usefull information.
:confused2::confused2:
vanky7


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

vanky7 said:


> Dear folks!
> 
> We´re currently living in Slovakia.We´ve been waiting for immigration visa(landed emigrant) since May 2007. We received medical request last week, so it meens we´re on the right way to get VISA soon. Over 2 years gone and many things have changed.I´m very pleased to inform you,that my fiancé is pregnant. Therefore we´re going to become parents very soon. My question is does anyone know how much money can my fiancé get when she will give a birth in Canada?I mean how much money is child benefit and how long can she receive it?
> 
> ...


1) Remember you'll have no medical coverage for your first 3 months ib Canada so if the baby's born before your medicare kicks in you will have to pay the entire birthing costs/hospital care.
2) She is not entitled to money as a new mother in Canada. Go to the following site to read what she may be entitled to, based on income,
Canada. Canada Revenue Agency, Child Tax Benefit Program and Children's Special Allowances


----------



## vanky7 (Jun 8, 2009)

Dear Auld Yin
thanks for your quick response.
Before we move to Canada we are going to take out an insurance policy for 3 months in slovakian insurance company.So I thought it´s gonna be enough.but now, I´m not sure whether this policy will cover our birthing costs or not. It´s quite complicated situation so we have to rethink before we make final decision.
take care


----------



## mamachka (Aug 7, 2009)

Vanky,

Mnohé požehnanie! 




vanky7 said:


> Dear Auld Yin
> thanks for your quick response.
> Before we move to Canada we are going to take out an insurance policy for 3 months in slovakian insurance company.So I thought it´s gonna be enough.but now, I´m not sure whether this policy will cover our birthing costs or not. It´s quite complicated situation so we have to rethink before we make final decision.
> take care


----------



## vanky7 (Jun 8, 2009)

mamachka,
dakujem pekne a posielam pozdrav:clap2:


----------

